# Zach Farmer call on Ebay



## nhancedsvt (Mar 12, 2010)

Just in case anyone has some pocket change to burn...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Zach-Farmer-Tur...ultDomain_0?hash=item3efda92ebd#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 12, 2010)

Y'all just bid it up! I'll make sure I say something special to my Farmer calls the next time I open the safe.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 12, 2010)

gblrklr said:


> Y'all just bid it up! I'll make sure I say something special to my Farmer calls the next time I open the safe.



No Doubt........

I plan to make my investment back- one scalp at a time........


----------



## limbhanger (Mar 12, 2010)

$24.00 for shipping!


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 12, 2010)

Shame he didn't have a matched pair.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 12, 2010)

limbhanger said:


> $24.00 for shipping!



I shipped 2 box calls and 1 pot call to South Georgia and insured it for $500 through Fedex and it cost me $15.  Shpping this call may cost more than $24.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 13, 2010)

Even if I had the money, the only way I'd pay $3600 for a turkey call would be if Jesus Christ made it.


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 13, 2010)

Wonder what $3600.00 sounds like popping?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 13, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Even if I had the money, the only way I'd pay $3600 for a turkey call would be if Jesus Christ made it.



I'm with you.


----------



## ryanwhit (Mar 13, 2010)

Is this in the neighborhood of what they normally cost, or is it going so high because of the long waiting list to get one??


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 13, 2010)

ryanwhit said:


> Is this in the neighborhood of what they normally cost, or is it going so high because of the long waiting list to get one??


They normally go for a little more on the secondary market.


----------



## G Duck (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like just two are bidding on it. Ebay Novices


----------



## Skyjacker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Even if I had the money, the only way I'd pay $3600 for a turkey call would be if Jesus Christ made it.



Are you saying Jesus Christ cant make a Turkey Call?!!!


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Mar 13, 2010)

i bought my first of five farmers in 1994 it cost a wopping 55.00 african black wood/buffalo....1995 holly / buffalo 40.00..1995 pink ivory/ deer antler $120.00.......number 1# first call he made of macasser ebony/antler....$75.00...these four i bought from Zach , who is a good friend and helped me learn to play the yelper....the last call i bought was from a collector...its 1984 koa wood/buffalo$160.00....guess it was an investment...Ron


----------



## Turkeycaller (Mar 13, 2010)

Ron,
Them are some mighty rare callers.
We sure would appreciate some pictures of them.
Dave


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 13, 2010)

I came as close to owning one as I'll ever get today when I held gbrlklr's stash of Farmer yelpers.


----------



## DMP (Mar 13, 2010)

Got an hour left to bid.  Wonder what it will go to.


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 13, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> I came as close to owning one as I'll ever get today when I held gbrlklr's stash of Farmer yelpers.



That was the majority of them!


----------



## Nitro (Mar 13, 2010)

Likely that I will only own one Farmer caller. It is going to South Carolina with me tomorrow.

I hope that Monday morning, magic will happen....


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 13, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Likely that I will only own one Farmer caller. It is going to South Carolina with me tomorrow.
> 
> I hope that Monday morning, magic will happen....



Good luck! Hope you smack the boss!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 13, 2010)

nhancedsvt said:


> Good luck! Hope you smack the boss!




Oh, he will!


----------



## Gobblertwo (Mar 15, 2010)

*Zach Farmer Call at Orangeburg banquet March 13th*

Boys the call on ebay is pocket change. I watched a guy buy this call, Satinwood and Zeyta for $5,000.  That's right 5 big ones! Mind boggling. Same guy that tried to win the call on ebay bid up to 4,800 at this banquet. Was outbid by a guy from Greenville, S.C.


----------



## Gobblertwo (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Buddy, just watched a guy buy a Zach Farmer trumpet in Orangeburg for 5,000 so the value of your call has gone up. At their local banquet Saturday night.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 15, 2010)

obviously a call is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it, but to pay that kind of money for one of those calls is     in my opinion.


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 15, 2010)

I was a little bit to young when these calls we're made but whats so special bout them why do they bring so much money. Who was or is zach farmer? They should teach this kind of stuff in school.


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 15, 2010)

1222DANO said:


> I was a little bit to young when these calls we're made but whats so special bout them why do they bring so much money. Who was or is zach farmer? They should teach this kind of stuff in school.



You can still get on the list!  I just got my last order in November.  The Reverend is still making a few and he doesn't cut the turkey or deer any slack!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 15, 2010)

gblrklr said:


> You can still get on the list!  I just got my last order in November.  The Reverend is still making a few and he doesn't cut the turkey or deer any slack!



How long is his wait and how much are his calls?


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 15, 2010)

nhancedsvt said:


> How long is his wait and how much are his calls?



7 years minimum.  Who knows how much they will be by then?


----------



## Nitro (Mar 15, 2010)

nhancedsvt said:


> How long is his wait and how much are his calls?



If "how much" is important, you are out of the game...

My call wait time was six years......


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 15, 2010)

Nitro said:


> If "how much" is important, you are out of the game...
> 
> My call wait time was six years......



I was just curious if it was comparable to the price that the one on ebay went for.


----------



## ccleroy (Mar 15, 2010)

Zach is a Member of my NWTF Chapter and I consider him a good friend........he donated a call for us again this year and we Auctioned it off this weekend at our Banquet.....it went for $5,000......


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 16, 2010)

How can you get in touch with him.


----------



## Gobblertwo (Mar 16, 2010)

Zach is also a good friend of mine, he told me at the banquet that he is working on 2005 orders now.  And he is not able to stay in the shop all the time, he is in his 70's now I believe so being a callmaker myself in his 50's I know how hard it is to stay out there.


----------

